# lady luck x passion # 1



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

i will be crossing these two strains in a couple of months. one is a local hemp plant "lady luck", and the other is passion #1 from dutch passion seed company. i expect to get a little less potency and extra roubustity from the hemp plant. passion # 1 has 18% THC.

passion1.jpeg

 for some reason it wont allow me to post another picture of lady luck. you can find a picture in the cultivation forum under the title bringing a young lady in to the house.


----------



## dmack (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome i will be waiting for that grow journal. Good luck. Make that green


----------



## maryjane22 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey where did you get those seeds from


----------

